# Please suggest a 2TB or 3TB external HDD



## akhilc47 (Sep 5, 2014)

I need at least a 2TB hard drive. Please suggest a good one with least issues. USB 3.0 is needed obviously. Will 3TB drive become slow after copying a lot?


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 6, 2014)

Just get the W.D Ultra, if you don't have any budget restriction.
No hard disk will have any issue, as long as you stick with good & reputable brands, or unless you're really unlucky.


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2014)

3TB HDD won't get slow after you copy a lot  and if you are on a budget and need only 2TB then here's a good one :
Adata HV620 2.5 inch 2 TB External Hard Drive - Adata : Flipkart.com


----------



## akhilc47 (Sep 6, 2014)

I think I'll stick with 2TB... Budget is somewhat flexible as I am looking good performance HDD at a reasonable price. Is WD ultra superior to other models in some way? It's available at 7.8k in FK. If there's any other good models around this price please let me know.

- - - Updated - - -

3TB is a lot of data to loose in case something happens.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 6, 2014)

Is ADATA reliable brand [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 6, 2014)

akhilc47 said:


> I think I'll stick with 2TB... Budget is somewhat flexible as I am looking good performance HDD at a reasonable price. Is WD ultra superior to other models in some way? It's available at 7.8k in FK. If there's any other good models around this price please let me know.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 3TB is a lot of data to loose in case something happens.


Ultra is superior to other models because of two reasons, it's much more compact than other models, thus giving you more portability, and the WD is known for their fantastic ASS, that always counts.
I personally didn't like the build quality of Ultra, it seemed kinda cheap, yes, it was light weight, it actually fit in my right hand very well, but the plastic / poly carbonate around the frame and at the back, well, seemed kinda cheap to me. That's why I sold it and kept the HD-02 (or whatever the model no. is). Because to me it all came down to build quality and aesthetics to me, and the Sony was a clear winner there IMHO.
As I said, you can't go wrong with any brand actually, they all make very nice external hard drives. So you get the Ultra, or something else, doesn't really matter. But yes, when buying a HDD after sales service always matters, thus the recommendation of Ultra.
And ADATA is good brand, quite dependable. The only hard disk brand which I don't like is Seagate, but then again even it might outrun your life.


----------



## akhilc47 (Sep 6, 2014)

I can get wd elements 2tb for 7k. So apart from the compactness it's pretty much same as ultra, right?? I think I'll buy that considering ASS of wd.


----------

